# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Ubuntu Development Version >  Unity not loading after nvidia drivers installation

## SkylineGTR

Hi.

I've messed up my ubuntu 13.04.
I've installed nvidia drivers with this commands (found on a STEAM guide):

apt-get install nvidia-experimental-310
apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx:i386

But now unity does not load. After login I only get the wallpaper, nothing more.
I already purged this packages and tried to reinstall ubuntu-desktop but I still get the same problem.

Any ideas?

----------


## dino99

use synaptic to purge the installed nvidia packages, drop the xorg.conf too if it exist, then install nvidia-313-updates

----------


## SkylineGTR

Nothing  :Sad: 
Any more ideas?

----------


## SkylineGTR

Tried to reinstall unity and ubuntu-desktop and nothing.
Tried to reset unity, but I'm getting an error:

dconf reset -f /org/compiz/

Error spawning command line 'dbus-launch --autolaunch= (...): Child process exited with code 1


Have some errors on xsession-error file:
compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'opengl' not loaded.
(...)
I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/myuser/.compiz/session/(...)

----------


## SkylineGTR

How can I solve this opengl errors on compiz?
How can I have unity back?

Need help please  :Pray:   :Sad:

----------


## wribeiro

Ctrl-Alt-t
type ccsm
Enable Unity Plugin

----------


## SkylineGTR

Still nothing  :Sad:

----------


## ronacc

I'm getting the same thing with the 304.84  nvidia driver , I get the unity desktop but no top bar and no launcher , rt click on the desktop lets you start a terminal and you can launch things that way ( you may need nautilus open terminal installed)  , Gnome-shell works normally so maybe its a compiz problem .

----------


## dino99

I usually log into gnome-fallback, and also get that decorator issue: no titlebar, cant resize window, buttons close/minimize/maximize removed, only one workplace available. Removing compiz does not help (i've purged then reinstalled it too, but no more luck), so compiz should not be the faulty package.
I've also seen a mutter package(s) upgrade; that one could have pushed that trouble, but i'm not sure; still investigated before reporting.
Here unity/gnome-shell/gnome-fallback can be loaded normally on i386.

----------


## zemikit

1. I purge all nvidia-*.
2. Reboot
3. Login
4. Launch gnome-terminal
5. Install ccsm
6. Run ccsm
7. Enable Unity Plugin
8. Resolv conflicts with keys

----------


## serdotlinecho

To restart unity shell or compiz on 12.10 and 13.04:

Restart unity without restart compiz, in terminal:



```
setsid unity
```

Restart unity by restarting compiz:



```
setsid compiz --replace
```

----------


## SkylineGTR

I've tried that already, and nothing.

I have a bunch of errors about OpenGL in my xsession-errors:



```
compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'opengl' not loaded.
```

I've searched about this error and tried some things to fix this opengl error, but none worked.
RR was working great until I followed this guide from steam:
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...27235417#25477

I've tried everything and can't fix unity :\
Is my only option format and reinstall RR?

----------


## ronacc

I got unity working again , heres how . I installed the nvidia 304 updates and the nvidia settings updates ( I don't know if this had anything to do with it ) , I reinstalled unity rebooted and loged into unity ( ubunty default ) still no top bar and launcher , then I brought up ccsm and enabled the unity plugin , it said it conflicted with 2 gnome settings and asked to disable them I clicked disable them and unity came up working . I logged out of unity and into gnome-shell and it also seems to be normal . I logged out of gnome-shell and back into unity and it is still working so it may be as simple as reinstalling unity and letting it disable the 2 things it asks to in ccsm .

----------


## dino99

yeah, compiz becomes a pain: there is no schemas inside dconf   :Sad:

----------


## VinDSL

> I'm getting the same thing with the 304.84  nvidia driver [...]  Gnome-shell works normally [...]


Unity has not worked correctly, since I started running Gnome 3 Staging.

However, if I load Unity from inside a Gnome-Shell session, it works fine.

Might want to try that...

Login to GSOpen a terminal, type:


```
unity --replace &
```

Press [Enter]Close terminal, when dialog lags out (decorator error)

Everything, including Compiz, works perfectly for me.

----------


## ronacc

@ VinDSL  see my post #13

----------


## VinDSL

> @ VinDSL  see my post #13


Oh, okay!  Sorry!

I should have kept reading.

Glad you got it sorted...

----------


## mojo636

> I got unity working again , heres how . I installed the nvidia 304 updates and the nvidia settings updates ( I don't know if this had anything to do with it ) , I reinstalled unity rebooted and loged into unity ( ubunty default ) still no top bar and launcher , then I brought up ccsm and enabled the unity plugin , it said it conflicted with 2 gnome settings and asked to disable them I clicked disable them and unity came up working . I logged out of unity and into gnome-shell and it also seems to be normal . I logged out of gnome-shell and back into unity and it is still working so it may be as simple as reinstalling unity and letting it disable the 2 things it asks to in ccsm .


I can confirm that the above worked for me also  :Smile:

----------


## SkylineGTR

After trying many things with no success I finally solved my problem  :Very Happy: 

1. Format
2. Install RR again

----------


## naceira

> I got unity working again , heres how . I installed the nvidia 304 updates and the nvidia settings updates ( I don't know if this had anything to do with it ) , I reinstalled unity rebooted and loged into unity ( ubunty default ) still no top bar and launcher , then I brought up ccsm and enabled the unity plugin , it said it conflicted with 2 gnome settings and asked to disable them I clicked disable them and unity came up working . I logged out of unity and into gnome-shell and it also seems to be normal . I logged out of gnome-shell and back into unity and it is still working so it may be as simple as reinstalling unity and letting it disable the 2 things it asks to in ccsm .


It worked for me too! I had this same issue with the final version of RR released yesterday.
Thanks a lot, Ronacc  :Smile:

----------


## k_vlad

I have the same problem. Ronacc's method dont help. when I set checkbox to install unity plugin it said it needs to install opengl plugin. I click ok install, than it wants to install expo. then expo said it needs opengl. and than i click again install opengl. window closes and still nothing is installed - unity plugin, opengl plugin, expo - nothing installed. stupid ccsm and unity..

----------


## naceira

That happened to me too. Deactivate plugin and activate again. It worked for me when I repeated it two or three times.
Hope that helps.

I also found this workaround, but I did't test it. In case it is helpful for anyone I post it here:


```
dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
```

----------


## aqcohen

Try this from your home dir

rm -rf .config/dconf

unity works again, BUT you will be lost your preferences

----------


## bogan

Hi! All,

I have had the same 13.04 Blank Desktop with five different installations running different Nvidia cards and drivers, and none of the suggestions in this Thread - or others - worked for me.

In nearly all of them I got errors similar to *SkylineGTR* 


> Error spawning command line 'dbus-launch --autolaunch= (...): Child process exited with code 1


 Or "GLX plug-in not loaded' or 'unable to open display'.

However, the Guest account still worked correctly, as did a new Administration account and Fallback.

The cure of the problems on all my installations was effected by the following: run from a terminal  in Fallback  mode to enter the '--reset-unity' command included in  Unity-Tweak-Tool: 

```
sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback # if not already installed and log-in to 'fallback'.
echo $DESKTOP_SESSION 
fallback-compiz
sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
gksudo unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity  

Warning: You are about to reset unity to its default configuration. 
   It is normal for your desktop to flicker during the process.    
Type yes to continue, anything else to exit.        Do You wish to continue? _
```

On rebooting all the log-in options' displays were correct and with intact Launchers and Panels.

 Running the same commands when logged into the faulty Ubuntu/Unity  Blank  Desktop gave a 'Can not open display' message and did nothing.

It is probable - though I have not tried it - that the other compiz/unity reset commands would also work if run in the same way, from a desktop option that* is* working.

See my Thread in Ubuntu+1 for even more suggested cures:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2136435

Chao!,* bogan.*

----------


## andrikos

> Ctrl-Alt-t
> type ccsm
> Enable Unity Plugin


Thanks!

----------


## GuenterErde

I have this problem sometimes too. Usually, I load into another desktop enviroment (ie xfce, since it's lightweight), and for some reason, that ususally resolves it. Also try installing a different driver. That does it for me sometimes too.

----------

